# B&S 18HP-OHV Intek troubles



## mike-cj (Jul 12, 2006)

hi - I am new here - due to a problem with my riding mower.

While mowing the other day, the engine started making an odd noise and losing power, I shut it down, pushed it back to the garage and started jacking with it.

Won't turn over with plug in - pull the plug and the starter cranks fine. I decided to pull the valve cover.

BTW - the model number is 31H777 type 0202

Exhaust rocker arm bolt is loose by nearly 2 full turns - rocker arm off valve and push rod - valve cap laying in the bottom. Intake push rod is bent.

My question for all you gurus on this stuff - can I just buy a new pushrod and install it, torque everything correctly, adjust the valve clearances, and go on? Or do you think there may be more damage farther down in the engine?

Any opinions or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

with Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Did overfill it with oil? 

What kind of noise was it making?


----------



## mike-cj (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Engine was not overfilled - I check that each time I mow and keep the level between the Add/Full lines. The noise was typical of valve train issues or like the timing was off.

I think the culprit was the rocker arm stud being backed out nearly 2 full turns - that allowed the rocker arm to come off the valve/push rod and rotate down into the other rocker arm area.

Still not sure what I need to do with this - hoping I don't have to go farther into the engine as I have little to no experience with these - I've rebuilt V8s before, but never one of these.

with Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The pushrods bending are not a unknown thing... yeah you can replace it, go to the briggs website and get the correct manual per that engine, should have the valve settings in it. OR they also have a chart.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*intek valves*

Shouldnt be any problem,typical on new overhead briggs engines, after two to three years valves have to be adjusted anyway,aluminum pushrods save any damage done to cam, so you should be fine,put new rod in, set at top dead center and adjust intake and exhaust to tolerances, might as well do the other side as well,check tolerances.


http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com/OHVALVES.html


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

set at top dead center and adjust intake and exhaust to tolerances, might as well do the other side as well,check tolerances.
set at top dead center on a (compression ) stroke


----------



## mike-cj (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks to all who replied on this - here's an update ... I ordered a new push rod and various other things including the repair manual. Started to put things back together and I have run into a snag.

The manual says to torque the rocker arm studs to 140-160 in lbs. - I can't get the exhaust rocker stud to torque past about 85 in lbs - feels like it is stripped out. Is this head aluminum? is there a cure for this? or do I need to buy a new head?

with Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes the head is aluminum... as for a fix, the best would be a new head....


----------

